# Hamster



## Jamjam (Jan 6, 2019)

I am thinking of getting a new hamster. But go on holiday in 1 month and will have to give the hamster to a family member to look after for 2weeks. Am I crule to get one or do I wait. Just concerned about the travel for the hamster and stress. But I lost my last hamster and really want another one as I adopt them. What do I do need some advice .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Personally I would wait until after the holiday. You only have to wait for 6 weeks and getting your new hamster will be something to look forward to after the holiday.


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I advise you just wait after the holiday. You may be eager to get another hamster, but it will be better for you and your new hammy if you just wait


----------



## Courtneyb1230 (Feb 17, 2019)

I really need some advice on my hamster please


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

What in particular do you need help with?


----------



## Azrael Michelle (Feb 26, 2019)

Jamjam said:


> I am thinking of getting a new hamster. But go on holiday in 1 month and will have to give the hamster to a family member to look after for 2weeks. Am I crule to get one or do I wait. Just concerned about the travel for the hamster and stress. But I lost my last hamster and really want another one as I adopt them. What do I do need some advice .


Wait until after your holiday, hamsters bond with you and will stress out when you go away. Also, check out my youtube channel for helpful tips on small pets. it's Azrael Michelle


----------



## Azrael Michelle (Feb 26, 2019)

Tiggers said:


> What in particular do you need help with?


Check out my youtube channel about small animals! Azrael Michelle. There you can find helpful tips!!


----------



## i17nga (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi. I'm using this paper based bedding for my hamster, if this helps.
It's really good quality, have a look. Kaytee Clean & Cozy


----------



## Ilovemyhamster (Feb 17, 2021)

I would wait until after the holiday


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

This post was from 2 years ago. I'm sure everything was sorted a long time ago. Please post in the newer posts!


----------

